
The irrational rationality of Jonathan Swift - pepys
http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2016/11/irrational-rationality-jonathan-swift
======
joggery
>humans have an innate capacity for reason, which they fail to use

They use it as children; with adults explicit reason is mostly confined to
their work.

The rest of the time adults use reason covertly: to rationalise doing what
they think high status people expect of them.

